# Advice Needed: Is it over?? UPDATE: It is.



## jennaIL (Jul 8, 2005)

I am 5 and a half weeks pregnant. I have been bleeding for the last 24 hours. Moderate to heavy flow. Not so much on the pads, but when I sit on the toilet, it comes out. I've had some small clots, but no strong cramping. Now my bleeding is slowing down considerably. I have been on progresterone suppositories since last Wednesday. My levels were checked Friday and I was told they were "Progressing" and would be rechecked Tuesday. I assumed yesterday this was it and didn't use the suppository. I have miscarried before, but it was different. Is it defenitely over now? Should I keep taking the progesterone until I find out more on Tuesday?? Do I just have to wait?? I want to know NOW!!!

Please offer me your thoughts (and prayers).

Thanks,


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i'm sorry for your worry, momma...
i don't have much experience in what you are going through, but i wanted to say that i had heavy bleeding with my daughter's pregnancy at around 6 weeks, and she made it through that to grow full term (we lost her for unrelated reasons at 41wk4d). i dont know if it could hurt to continue the progesterone until tuesday, just in case... i just wanted to offer you a hug...


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I would keep up the progesterone until you know something for sure. Ask them to do a u/s to confirm if you are 6 weeks then you should see a heart beat. I blead early w/ Nathan about 4 weeks ( really though I had AF) but it stopped after 2.5 days. Id call tomorrow and tell them whats going on and try to get in to see them if nothing else just to realieve your fears. Hugs


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I agree, it wouldnt hurt at all to continue the progesterone. I had some bleeding with 2 of my pgs, and had perfect babies. Not heavy like your though. But I have know others to over come difficulties, even partial seperation of the placenta, and carry to term. I would also ask for an u/s. they can see if the baby is where it should be and if everything is in tact.
So sorry for your worries. wishing you the best


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter*
I would keep up the progesterone until you know something for sure.

ITA.







s


----------



## jennaIL (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies. I decided to use the progesterone last night and I will again tonight. The OB office will be open tomorrow and I will call first thing in the morning. I am surprised by the hopefulness of you all and even my mother (the only person I have told of my pregnancy other than husband). I really thought/think it's over. I grieved Saturday and Sunday and just want to know for sure. I'll post after I get evaluated tomorrow.

Thank you all for your positive thoughts, kind words, and hopefulness!


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

A friend of mine had heavy bleeding three times during her first trimester and that baby is now a rambuntious(sp?) 2 year old








keeping my fingers crossed for you mama,let us know how you get on tomorrow,
hugs,


----------



## AmyAngel (Dec 3, 2004)

I hope everything is going well for you. I just wanted to let you know my aunts experience. She had multiple miscarriages, and then bled VERY HEAVILY several (at least 4, I think) times during her pregnancy with her son. They kept a plastic sheet in the car after the second time, for rushing to the hospital, because no pad could hope to hold it. She went on to deliver him prematurely (after some time on bedrest) and he was in the NICU for a few weeks. He is now a very intelligent and accomplished Junior in college, who was an athlete in high school - he's completely healthy. Her next pregnancy was completely problem-free.

I wouldn't give up until you know absolutely for sure that something is wrong.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Keep taking that progesterone - be prepared for either way. I am sorry you have had to wait to know one way or the other. How stressful!
Hugs and I hope everything turns out for you.


----------



## jennaIL (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, it is defenitely a miscarriage. I had bloodwork this morning and my levels are going down. My OB is on vacation this week, so I am dealing with another within the office. That sucks. I have such a good relationship with mine.

I feel as if I knew this would happen all along. I wouldn't tell anyone about the pregnancy. It was such a guarded secret. My husband didn't understand why I wasn't telling everyone right away. I didn't really understand, but I do now.

I am still sad, but I was in the most emotional pain Saturday and Sunday and feel as if I'm healing already. This is such a roller coaster ride.

Thanks again for all your support and encouragement. Now, I must move on.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

jenna,
i wanted to say how sorry i am for your loss. of course i was hoping that you would have received different news, and again, i am so sorry that this happened. i wish you so much healing, and i hope that if you need more support, you will come back here and vent, share, or just read... you are in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

Jenna, I am so sorry about your m/c. I know how horrible the waiting and wondering can be. I've had 4, the last one in Sept. It does seem to me that the healing really begins as soon as you know for sure. You'll have good and bad days, I'm sure. We're all here for you.

Liz


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm very sorry, Jenna.














s


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

Jenna,







to you and your husband.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry







I wish you much healing. Take care of yourself!


----------



## janebug (May 25, 2005)

:for you mama


----------



## mumof4 (Aug 12, 2004)

Oddly like you I kept my pregnancy a secret too waiting till i was 12 weeks to tell anyone. I mc at 11w5d, unfortuneately i felt very alone during my miscarriage tho but I just didnt want to tell everyone??? I dunno why not but that is how i felt.


----------

